# Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-16 Setembro 2007



## Vince (8 Set 2007 às 13:15)

*Tópico de Seguimento especial sobre as Trovoadas previstas de 10 a 14 de Setembro 2007*

Os modelos indicam  novamente a formação de uma depressão isolada nos niveis altos a oeste de Portugal e que se deslocará para sul do Algarve, situação que poderá orginar instabilidade e trovoadas durante alguns dias, a começar no sul do país e ao longo da semana também noutras regiões.


*Anim GFS (run6z) até às 72h*






http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*ECMWF (run 0z) para as 72h*
O europeu tem uma previsão idêntica





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*Anim CAPE GFS a partir de amanhã, Domingo, até 5ªfeira*





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


*Previsão do IM*


> *Domingo, 9 de Setembro de 2007*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões do Centro e Sul.
> ...


© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## squidward (8 Set 2007 às 18:19)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Tou a ver que aqui no Cartaxo, vou ver passar navios como das outras vezes.
No futuro tenho que arranjar uma casa no interior de Portugal.


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 12:15)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Ceamet:



> *Situación sinóptica: Domingo 9 de Septiembre de 2007*
> 
> En niveles altos de la troposfera la jornada se inicia con una situación de estabilidad sobre la Península que irá cambiando a lo largo del día con la llegada de un embolsamiento de aire relativamente frío en altura que durante la madrugada se sitúa frente a las costas de Portugal. Este embolsamiento frío se situará a lo largo de la segunda mitad de la jornada sobre el Suroeste peninsular y el Golfo de Cádiz. La llegada de la nubosidad asociada a esta borrasca en altura afectará sobre todo al Suroeste peninsular pero a lo largo de la tarde se extenderá hacia el cuadrante Sureste. Con esta situación, las condiciones meteorológicas en la mitad Norte se mantendrán sin cambios importantes respecto a días anteriores, salvo quizá un descenso de las temperaturas, mientras que en el Sur peninsular podrían iniciarse algunas precipitaciones débiles que localmente podrían ser de carácter tormentoso. Mañana Lunes se mantendrá una situación muy similar con la borrasca fría en niveles altos sobre el Suroeste peninsular lo que favorecerá que se repitan las precipitaciones en la mitad Sur, más probables cuanto más al Sur. Durante los días siguientes debe vigilarse la evolución de las previsiones ya que dependiendo de la posición exacta del anticiclón, que parece que irá progresivamente penetrando en forma de cuña anticiclónica hacia el interior del continente europeo, los vientos que afecten a la vertiente mediterránea tendrán un mayor o menor recorrido marítimo y aporte de humedad a la mitad Este peninsular. Esta situación podría reforzar las precipitaciones en el Sureste peninsular o extenderlas hacia otras zonas de la mitad Este. Además, se espera que el embolsamiento frío en altura se mantenga centrado sobre el Sur peninsular al menos hasta mitad de semana y que posteriormente se vea absorbido por una vaguada de la circulación general con lo que, aunque debilitada, se mantendrá una cierta inestabilidad en altura durante la mayor parte de la semana. En principio, durante la próxima semana se espera una situación de inestabilidad con precipitaciones que se repartirán a principios de semana por el Sur peninsular y que podrán extenderse, de manera irregular, al centro, interior de la mitad Norte y a la mitad Este a lo largo de la semana. Deben vigilarse las próximas actualizaciones de los modelos meteorológicos para confirmar estas previsiones debido a la gran variabilidad que presenta la situación sinóptica.


(c) Ceamet



*PS I:* Aprecio imenso este tipo de previsões do Ceamet, tudo muito bem explicado, com detalhe e em linguagem acessível 

*PS II:* Também nota positiva para as previsões do IM que ontem vinham assinadas  Se eu fosse meteorologista quereria que as minhas previsões viessem sempre assinadas. Mas hoje já não vem, presumo que seja opção de quem as faz


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2007 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*






RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS



- ALERTA NARANJA por TORMENTAS (intensas >50%), suroeste. 11-12 de septiembre.



______  ACTUALIZADO  20H  DE  08  DE  SEPTIEMBRE  DE  2007 _______



ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR.



A escala global, la situación de un anticiclón aislado sobre todos los niveles cerca de las Británicas propiciará que circulen DANAs sobre el sur peninsular, mientras tanto, una gran masa cálida bajo la influencia de bajas presiones seguirá sobre el norte de África, como es habitual para estas fechas. 



De hecho, una pequeña DANA se acaba de descolgar hoy sobre el sureoste peninsular, y se mantendrá rondando el suroete y sur peninsular durante unos 7 días. El embolsamiento de aire frío asociado es de entorno los -14ºC a 500hPa. El cape se sitúa entre los 600 y 1100 J/kg, mientras que el índice Lifted generalizado entre -1 y -3ºC. A 700hPa destaca una importante masa muy húmeda, superior al 80% en algunos puntos del tercio sur peninsular.



En superficie, además de la borrasca del norte de África, encontraremos dos reflejos muy débiles de la DANA. Uno se situará de forma irregular sobre el oeste peninsular, y otro reflejo sobre el sureste pero en el mar, y en general sin vientos destacables. En este segundo centro relativo de bajas presiones, sin embargo, sí podría formarse cierto flujo moderado de viento marítimo rozando el litoral del sureste. E incluso podría haber suficiente recorrido marítimo para que en el sureste se produzcan lluvias muy importantes.







Predicción y riesgos.



Para este sábado y domingo, se espera la formación de tormentas generalizadas, débiles pero que puntualmente y de forma aislada podrían ser moderadas o fuertes. Afectarán puntos del suroeste y sur, siendo menos probable cuanto más al norte y este. *Para el martes, se espera el desarrollo de tormentas organizadas de moderadas a fuertes en el suroeste, pudiendo ser puntualmente muy fuertes.*


*Koka's: Atentos con las tormentas del suroeste el martes, ya que no se descarta la formación de algún sistema convectivo organizado.*

Fonte: www.tiemposevero.es


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 17:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Situação às 17:00 *

Primeiros sinais de instabilidade, para já apenas no interior peninsular.


----------



## ACalado (9 Set 2007 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

por aqui céu muito nublado mas não passa disso  nem uma trovoadinha pa animar o pessoal 23.5ºc


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Set 2007 às 19:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Boas,

Alguém me pode dizer de onde o Vince tirou esta imagem:





Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2007 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer de onde o Vince tirou esta imagem:
> 
> ...



Boas !
Com certeza tirou do Google Earth, mas de uma versão específica, que deixa ver esse tipo de fenómenos.


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 09:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Descargas desta madrugada, com a zona a E e SE de Santarém a ser a mais activa.





© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## redragon (10 Set 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Depis de um pequeno aguaceiro, agora estamos sobre a influencia de uma trovoada seca. Parece que se está a afastar neste momento. Até o meu pc se ressentiu...


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Hoje por volta das 2 da manhã ainda assisti a um festival de clarões de relampagos (ouviam-se muito longe). Ainda pingou alguma coisa, vamos ver agora o que nos reserva esta tarde.


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 12:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Algumas actualizações




> *Tiempo Severo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(c) Tiempo Severo




> *Ceamet*
> *Situación sinóptica: Lunes 10 de Septiembre de 2007*
> Las condiciones meteorológicas estarán hoy marcadas en la Península Ibérica por la presencia de una depresión fría aislada en altura centrada sobre el Suroeste peninsular. Esta borrasca propiciará condiciones de inestabilidad en gran parte de la mitad Sur peninsular con la presencia de nubosidad y la posibilidad de precipitaciones que serán más probables cuanto más al Sur y sobre todo el Suroeste peninsular. En niveles superficiales la Península se encuentra entre las altas presiones del anticiclón centrado al Oeste de Irlanda, que llegan hasta la vertiente Norte peninsular, y las bajas presiones relativas del Norte de África. Con esta situación se esperan vientos del Este de moderados a fuertes en el Norte peninsular que circulan por el Sur del anticiclón mientras que en el Sur peninsular, sobre todo en el Sureste soplarán también vientos de componente marítima que reforzarán la posibilidad de precipitaciones en todo el Sur peninsular. Mañana Martes se espera una situación muy similar en niveles altos con la presencia de la depresión sobre el Suroeste peninsular pero con la entrada de las altas presiones hacia el interior del continente europeo en forma de cuña desde el anticiclón atlántico. Esto favorecerá un mayor recorrido marítimo de los vientos sobre el Mediterráneo que alcanzarán de componente Nordeste las costas del litoral Este peninsular, sobre todo en el centro y Sur. Con esta situación es previsible que se refuercen las precipitaciones en el Sur y Suroeste peninsulares y que puedan extenderse a algunas áreas del litoral mediterráneo. Durante los días siguientes las condiciones meteorológicas van a presentar gran variabilidad en la Península Ibérica. La borrasca en niveles altos permanecerá estacionaria sobre el Sur o Suroeste peninsular hasta el Miércoles hasta que a lo largo del Jueves se debilite y conforme una vaguada de inestabilidad relativa que afecte a gran parte de la Península. Al mismo tiempo, el anticiclón en superficie se irá extendiendo desde las Islas Británicas hasta el continente europeo hasta que a partir del Jueves se conforme una extensa zona de altas presiones que abarcará desde el Atlántico hasta el centro del continente europeo. De esta manera, la Península quedará entre dos centro principales de altas presiones situados respectivamente al Oeste y Este del territorio peninsular, viéndose sumida en una situación de pantano barométrico o incluso con centros de bajas presiones relativas sobre el Mediterráneo occidental. Con esta situación se espera durante los próximos días la entrada de humedad desde el Mediterráneo hacia el Este peninsular pero sin una clara situación de inestabilidad en niveles altos. Esta configuración sinóptica dará lugar a una situación muy variable en la Península con presencia de abundante nubosidad y precipitaciones dispersas en gran parte del Sur, centro y Este peninsulares, llegando a afectar durante la última parte de la semana también al Norte peninsular, que localmente podrán ser de carácter tormentoso y algo fuertes. Debido a esta gran variabilidad en la situación meteorológica debe seguirse diariamente la evolución de los modelos meteorológicos.


(c) Ceamet




> *IM*
> 
> *2ª Feira, 10 de Setembro de 2007*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, em geral por nuvens altas
> ...


(c) IM


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Desta vez, fui eu o premiado a assistar a um festival de relampagos a Norte/Nordeste daqui do Cartaxo por volta das 2 da manha
Será que vou ter mais alguma animação??


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 12:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



squidward disse:


> Desta vez, fui eu o premiado a assistar a um festival de relampagos a Norte/Nordeste daqui do Cartaxo por volta das 2 da manha
> Será que vou ter mais alguma animação??



Vês, tás cheio de sorte. Sempre a resmungar. Também tenho que começar a resmungar a ver se resulta  

Aparentemente sim, a avaliar pelo loop, uma nova célulazita desloca-se rapidamente no sentido Este-Oeste.

Imagem das *11:45*, ou seja, já com 50m, pelo que já estará próxima daí, ou então passará a sul. Vê lá se enquanto estás a escrever no forum ela entretanto passa e não vês nada 







Edit:  *Radar espanhol de há 20m atrás:* (12:20)


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2007 às 13:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*









Muita precipitação novamente para o sotavento algarvio, será que vamos ter novas inundações em menos de um mês


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Mais umas pequenas células a despontar, Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## CMPunk (10 Set 2007 às 15:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Pelo ke ando a perceber vamos ter uma pekena festa certo com trovoadas e alguma chuva certo?


----------



## Seavoices (10 Set 2007 às 15:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Vince disse:


> Mais umas pequenas células a despontar, Algarve e Alentejo.



Vejo na imagem das 15h essas duas grandes células num enorme desenvolvimento.

A que se encontra mais a norte encaminha-se para Lisboa e Setúbal, a de Sagres encaminha-se para o oceano.

Vamos ter festa hoje à tarde/noite em Lisboa e Alentejo?


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 15:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Seavoices disse:


> Vejo na imagem das 15h essas duas grandes células num enorme desenvolvimento.
> 
> A que se encontra mais a norte encaminha-se para Lisboa e Setúbal, a de Sagres encaminha-se para o oceano.
> 
> Vamos ter festa hoje à tarde/noite em Lisboa e Alentejo?



Afirmativo, células daquelas que a gente gosta, com crescimento explosivo.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Set 2007 às 15:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Boas,


Aqui pela _Ravessa_ 

27,1ºC; 50%; 1014hPa; 19,8 km/h E


















Fez agora mesmo um


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui pela _Ravessa_
> Fez agora mesmo um



Boas fotos  Até dá para sentir o cheirinho da trovoada só de olhar para elas


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 15:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

hm...bela célula


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 15:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Descargas eléctricas entre as 12h00 e as 15h00:






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 15:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

 mas que grande bombardeamento que houve no algarve!!

parecido com o que houve ás 2 d manhã por aqui.


----------



## Seavoices (10 Set 2007 às 16:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Vejo que se forma uma célula potentíssima bem a sul de Sines!

A coisa promete, vamos ver a evolução nas próximas horas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2007 às 16:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Bom, ali a zona da serra de Monchique, Fóia, está a bombar por aqui só umas nuvenszitas a taparem o sol, o barlavento leva tudo o sotavento não tem nada


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 16:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Aqui chegam as nuvens altas levadas pelo vento nos niveis altos, mas nada mais. Só a norte de Lisboa.
A ver se se dá alguma ignição mais próximo nesta atmosfera com bom aspecto, mas não parece fácil.


----------



## RMira (10 Set 2007 às 16:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Vou para Setúbal agora, acho que vou


----------



## redragon (10 Set 2007 às 17:06)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

estive agora a olhar pela janela e reparei que vem ai algo de leste (espanha)...está muita neblina e estão a formar-se algumas nuvens bastante activas
Acho que lá para o final da tarde vou ter festa


----------



## Redfish (10 Set 2007 às 17:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Por aqui (Salir - Algarve) - (15.00 ás 16.00)
Trovoadas no ar
Já cantam os trovões e raios acompanhados de mt chuva.
Finalmente alguma animação.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Ao início da tarde era assim:







Fonte: Weatheronline


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Set 2007 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Aqui em Coruche a célula está muito activa e a dar um ar de sua graça. Já choveu muito, trovejou, e os relâmpagos não andavam muito longe. Ainda tirei umas fotos, mas as cortinas de chuva estragaram tudo...


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 17:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Por aqui ameaçou, mas não passou disso mesmo...Ameaça

fotos das nuvens:


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 18:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Bem....já viram o Detector de RAIOS no IM??

Que grande bombardeamento, e n foi muito longe daqui do CTX


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 18:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Fotografias tiradas à 10 minutos:

*Noroeste de Estremoz (Nebulosidade a afastar-se)*






*Sueste de Estremoz (Nebulosidade a aproximar-se)*






Temperatura - 24,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 18:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> Fotografias tiradas à 10 minutos:



Boas fotos. A 2ª era em que direcção ? NW ou SW ?








Queda abrupta da temperatura aqui na zona e levanta-se o vento.
O gráfico da estação do fsl.





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

É uma celula que se encontra a Sueste de Estremoz (20/40 Km) e que agora está na fase de maior crescimento; naturalmente ainda não aparece nas imagens de satélite. É espantoso como em poucos minutos surge surge grande desenvolvimento de nebulosidade. 



Vince disse:


> Boas fotos. A 2ª era em que direcção ? NW ou SW ?


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 18:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> É uma celula que se encontra a Sueste de Estremoz (20/40 Km) e que agora está na fase de maior crescimento; naturalmente ainda não aparece nas imagens de satélite. É espantoso como em poucos minutos surge surge grande desenvolvimento de nebulosidade.



Nova ? Venham elas hehehe, que isto aqui tá fraco, mandem pra cá 

Pois tem razão, essa imagem tem uma hora de atraso, é uma pena, não temos imagens de satélite decentes, não temos radar...
Antes ainda havia o meteoliguria com menos atraso, mas eles disponibilizavam ao publico de forma ilegal, e a Eumetsatt cortou-lhes o pio.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Às 19h15*:

Ramo Nordeste da célula, provocando aguaceiros sobre Borba e Estremoz






Núcleo principal da celula, a cerca de 10/15 Km a Sul de Estremoz (deslocando-se para Noroeste; irá passar entre a Serra d`Ossa e Estremoz, não afectando directamente a cidade)


----------



## fsl (10 Set 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Gostaria de saber o porquê de as imagens de satelite agora serem emitidas de hora a hora, quando eram emitidas de 30 em 30 minutos?
Qual a razao? 
Nao se poderá lançar um movimento em prol dos 30 mints como anteriormente?


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 20:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Que festival de descargas até às 19:00 (18z)  





© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 21:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Em fase de dissipação, o núcleo principal da trovoada concentra-se agora (21h10) próxima do Vimieiro (entre Arraiolos e Estremoz), ainda com bastante actividade eléctrica, constante e dispersa.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 21:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Mau tempo provoca incêndios e inundações no Alentejo *

Incêndios, inundações e árvores caídas foram algumas das consequências da trovoada, acompanhada de chuva, que hoje à tarde atingiu várias zonas do Alentejo, disseram à Lusa fontes dos bombeiros. Os bombeiros foram também chamados para sete inundações em habitações nos concelhos de Sousel, Avis e Alter do Chão, em consequência da forte chuvada, indicou fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
No norte alentejano, ocorreram cinco incêndios, de pequenas dimensões, nos concelhos de Portalegre (dois), Fronteira, Campo Maior e Ponte de Sor, indicou mesma fonte. Nas mesmas zonas, foi ainda registada a queda de quatro árvores, entre as 16h00 e as 18h00.
Mais a sul, no distrito de Beja, a chuva também provocou várias inundações, sobretudo, na zona de Odemira, tanto em habitações como na via pública. Os bombeiros registaram ainda quatro incêndios de pequenas dimensões em Odemira e um em Beja, referiu fonte do CDOS do distrito.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Set 2007 às 21:51)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Neste momento aqui em Coruche está a passar uma célula muito activa, cheguei agora do "campo" e consegui umas fotos que já posto.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Set 2007 às 22:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Aqui estão as fotos da minha "caça" de há meia hora atrás, bem pertinho a Sul de Coruche:


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

belo registo Nuno

tambem vi esse belo festival de relampagos, daqui do CTX.
tenho 2 ou 3 fotos para pôr aqui


----------



## Brigantia (10 Set 2007 às 22:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Boas, mas que dia animado no Centro e Sul. Por aqui não se passa nada! O dia esteve quente e neste momento ainda estamos com 21,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Set 2007 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Só o Norte passou ao lado desta animação...







Pessoal venham daí mais fotos e vídeos...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*14:45*







*19:00*
Já com as células em dissipação.


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Brigantia disse:


> Só o Norte passou ao lado desta animação...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



foi para compensar o "fiasco" que apanhei no dia 25 de Agosto.
nesse dia o melhor foi para o Algarve e Norte.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Próximo do Vimieiro (Alentejo Central), esta noite (21h10):


----------



## Rog (10 Set 2007 às 22:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> Próximo do Vimieiro (Alentejo Central), esta noite (21h10):



Bem captado Gerofil

Bem, por aqui no Norte da Madeira, céu nublado com 19,3ºC e 83% de H
1019hpa
Uma máxima de 24,2ºC
min. 17,1ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Set 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos da minha "caça" de há meia hora atrás, bem pertinho a Sul de Coruche:



Pelas fotos parece que não foi assim trovoada muito isolada.. ficou interessante as fotos Nuno


----------



## redragon (10 Set 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

neste momento perto da fronteira vêm-se algum raios...esperemos que sigam direitinha para aqui


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos da minha "caça" de há meia hora atrás, bem pertinho a Sul de Coruche:







Gerofil disse:


> Próximo do Vimieiro (Alentejo Central), esta noite (21h10):



*Aleluia*  

Após 8079 descargas detectadas pelo IM em 24 horas, finalmente aparecem raios no forum 

Belas fotos !


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Set 2007 às 23:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Parece que o Ribatejo ainda vai ter animação:


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 23:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Vamos ver; a noite promete ser bastante animada no Centro-Sul e no Sul do continente:

​


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

É isso, em Beja já vai lançada, e entre Portalegre e Santarem já vai outra a crescer, e vem mais a caminho.
Vamos ver como evolui a convecção a estas horas, se ainda há energia para crescerem.

*23:00 (36m atrás)*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Set 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Bem, há quase uma hora que está uma trovoada incrível aqui em Moura! Relâmpagos, chuva torrencial... Um verdadeiro festival! Bem maior que a da tarde. há também muitos relampagos para os lados de Pias/Serpa (SUL) e para Barrancos (ESTE). Isto está incrível!


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 00:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

trovoada bem intensa neste momento, mas seca, nem pinga!!! :weather058: :weather058: :weather058:
vamos a ver se não causa é nenhum incêndio, se isso acontecer vai ser perigoso pois o vento tb está moderado...
mas de momento bonito espectáculo!!!


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Que noite fantástica por aí... Eu cá fazia directa


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

aqui vai ela para vocês:


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


A noite promete aí para o Sul...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Set 2007 às 00:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Abrandou um pouco mas está a voltar em força, desta vez vinda de ESTE. A chuva parou. Isto vai ser dificil dormir... É o baralho dos trovões e a vontade de ficar à janela!!!
Está demais! A electricidade ainda não faltou, como aconteceu à tarde mas a RTP1 foi-se!!!


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

mais um para meter inveja


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Quando eu pensava que já não havia mais nada para ver...uma forte chuvada está a abater-se sobre Elvas... :weather068:
E :weather058: a trovoada continua


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 00:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Pois, o Alentejo está ao rubro,e agora tambem a sul de Setubal.
Não se deslocassem as células tão rápido que o mais provável era juntarem-se todas num enorme SCM.

*Animação das 22:45 às 24:00*


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 00:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Aqui de ESTREMOZ observam-se constantes relâmpagos e ouvem-se os trovões ao longe da tormenta que se desenvolve algures entre Estremoz e Elvas.

*00h57 Neste momento também já chove em Estremoz mas sem nenhum aparato eléctrico*


----------



## Henrique (11 Set 2007 às 01:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Ahhh, tambem quero!
Daqui da minha casa apenas se viram as celulas a passar (norte de lisboa)
e sul de stubal), que inveja, vou rezar para que haja alguma coisa para aqui 
Continuem os vossos registos "casadores nocturnos" XD
Ah, e olá! :P


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 01:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

bem, por aqui ja avisto alguns clarões vindos de ESTE


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 01:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2007 às 07:36)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Ola, malta!!!!!

Por Gaia, nao aconteceu um festival como no Sul...... mas paciencia..... aqui esta ceu limpo, temperatura minima de 16,0ºC e maxima (ontem) 26,3ºC; Temepratura actual 19ºC


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 09:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas(DEA)
2007-09-10 09:00h / 2007-09-11 06:00h*

Já repararam que quando ocorreu o maior número de descargas (15:00-18:00 Bordeaux) estas foram maioritariamente positivas.
Normalmente as positivivas são muito menos do que as negativas, e são muito mais potentes do que estas, indicando assim uma trovoada muito severa. Seria interessante ter mais notícias sobre o derrube de árvores no Alentejo.



> *Positive lightning*
> Positive lightning, also known colloquially as a "bolt from the blue" makes up less than 5% of all lightning. It occurs when the leader forms at the positively charged cloud tops, with the consequence that a negatively charged streamer issues from the ground. The overall effect is a discharge of positive charges to the ground. Research carried out after the discovery of positive lightning in the 1970s showed that positive lightning bolts are typically six to ten times more powerful than negative bolts, last around ten times longer, and can strike tens of kilometres/miles from the clouds.[citation needed] The voltage difference for positive lightning must be considerably higher, due to the tens of thousands of additional metres/feet the strike must travel. During a positive lightning strike, huge quantities of ELF and VLF radio waves are generated.
> 
> As a result of their greater power, positive lightning strikes are considerably more dangerous. At the present time, aircraft are not designed to withstand such strikes, since their existence was unknown at the time standards were set, and the dangers unappreciated until the destruction of a glider in 1999.
> ...














© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 09:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Por Setúbal nem dei por nada  Pingou um pouco de madrugada mas muito pouco...fraquinho


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 10:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

O IM prevê muita trovoada para o Centro e Sul a partir da tarde, será? E está quase tudo de Leiria para baixo em alerta amarelo! E eu ainda nem um relampago vi...


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 10:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Boas,

Aqui por Vila Franca o céu começa a ficar cada vez mais escuro...será que hoje vou ver um relâmpago?


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Para hoje à noite e madrugada aquilo que os modelos vêm seria um SCM no sul, mas com localização e intensidade de precipitação diversificada, como é normal neste tipo de situações.

Ao final da tarde no satélite teremos uma ideia do que se estará ou não a passar.

Pelo sim pelo não, a malta no Algarve e Alentejo deve estar prevenida.

*GFS*






*UKM*





*NGP*





*JMA*





*HIRLAM*





*MASS*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2007 às 14:09)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Para hoje à noite e madrugada aquilo que os modelos vêm seria um SCM no sul, mas com localização e intensidade de precipitação diversificada, como é normal neste tipo de situações.
> 
> Ao final da tarde no satélite teremos uma ideia do que se estará ou não a passar.
> 
> Pelo sim pelo não, a malta no Algarve e Alentejo deve estar prevenida.



Só espero que seja aqui entre Faro e Olhão para tirar umas boas fotos de noite mas se essa precipitação ocorrer aqui na zona vai causar algumas inundações ou não, ou então fica tudo no mar,não é Vince 

Só uma nota o tempo está muito abafado, a máxima era de 23ºC para Faro e já vou com 27.0ºC


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 14:45)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*



algarvio1980 disse:


> mas se essa precipitação ocorrer aqui na zona vai causar algumas inundações ou não, ou então fica tudo no mar,não é Vince



Sabes como é, com este tipo de depressões nunca sabemos, são de dificil previsão e ainda mais por parte dos modelos.

No entanto, acho que se deve estar alerta. Afinal se fores ver o tópico especial do evento de 25 de Agosto, vais ver que está lá um mapa do GFS que até foste tu que puseste, e vês que o GFS não falhou por muito, só falhou o timming, a tempestade antecipou-se às previsões do GFS.
Mas desta vez pode ser diferente obviamente... 

*Dia 25 de Agosto*














algarvio1980 disse:


> Só uma nota o tempo está muito abafado, a máxima era de 23ºC para Faro e já vou com 27.0ºC



Estão previstos niveis de humidade bastante altos.


----------



## CMPunk (11 Set 2007 às 15:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Boas Tardes Amigos!

Bem eu gostava de ver um Festival de chuva e trovoada. Mas não vejo nada mesmo, estáo céu nublado com algumas abertas, nenhuma chuva, nenhuma trovoada. 
O IM deu alerta amarela para o Algarve por Causa de Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e Trovoada, mas nao vi nada. Mas o alerta tambem é ate amanha. Vamos lá ver o que vai acontecer.

Já tenhu saudades da chuva.


----------



## CMPunk (11 Set 2007 às 15:58)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Bem pelo ke tive a vernos mapas GFS do Ogimet parece que vai haver chuva só na madrugada de Quarta. Vai assim uma chuvada bem assim forte mas é no mar ao pé de Africa. Mas depois vem para aqui.

Se os mapas da Ogimet tiverem certos começem já a tirar as teias ás sobrinhas porque vai haver chuva.


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Parece que se estão a formar/deslocar umas células interessantes para a zona do nordeste alentejano numa rotação que deixa antever festim para muitos locais de Portugal.

Vou esperar que hoje toque um pouco também a Setúbal...hehe, já merecemos um lightningzito


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 16:21)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Bem e pelo MM5, recorrendo à UA, temos:








Isto será a previsão de precipitação acumulada até às 23Z de amanhã...bem bom em certos locais! Vamos ver, as trovoadas são sempre muito matreiras


----------



## CMPunk (11 Set 2007 às 16:36)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Pelo ke se ve ai da pa ver muita chuva no alentejo.
Aqui é que parece que vai estar fraco.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Set 2007 às 16:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Olhem como elas crescem:


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 17:12)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Pelo que estou a ver pela minha janela, parece-me que isto vai ferver por aqui...


----------



## Redfish (11 Set 2007 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg.Especial-Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Por aqui Algarve a festa começou por volta das 15:30, principalmente na zona serrana (Salir - Messines)., com boas trovoadas acompanhadas de chuva forte.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Estremoz: 29,4 ºC e 1013 hPa !!!

Nebulosidade passando a Sul da cidade, em deslocamento de Sueste para Noroeste.

*Fotos das 17h05*











*Céu muito carregado para Sul e Sueste ...*


----------



## CMPunk (11 Set 2007 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem pessoal eu vou agora a rua ver se tiro umas fotos de jeito para meter aki no site 

Espero que ocorra um festival de trovoada hoje.


----------



## Seavoices (11 Set 2007 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



CMPunk disse:


> Bem pessoal eu vou agora a rua ver se tiro umas fotos de jeito para meter aki no site
> 
> Espero que ocorra um festival de trovoada hoje.



Vamos ver o que resta para Lisboa e Vale do Tejo. Lembro que no evento de 23 de Maio, a esta hora o céu já estava bem coberto por Lisboa.

Ontem foi um desilusão... apenas um relâmpago para o lado de Setúbal


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*Animação até às 17:00 (meia hora atrás)*


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Set 2007 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Tá a chegar algo, também vou pegar na minha Fuji e dar uma volta. Até já


----------



## CMPunk (11 Set 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Aqui esta a percepitação prevista de 24 horas de Hoje, Amanha e Quinta.

Chuva total prevista para hoje.





Chuva total prevista para amanha.





Chuva total prevista para Quinta.






É só chuvaaaa


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Estremoz: Aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas desde as 18h15.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*Evolução até às 18:30*










*Visível 19:00*
Duas zonas mais activas, sendo uma delas a área a SE do Algarve, que poderia "teoricamente" ser o principio daquilo que os modelos previam  para as próximas 6 horas. Vamos ver como evolui aquela convecção no mar, até aqui não se tem aguentado.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

ESTREMOZ: Trovoada moderada (18h50-19h30)


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Cuidado com elas, valente intensificação em apenas meia hora... parece que temos um pequeno SCM, várias células em linha.

*19:00*


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Situação muito interessante no Centro e Sul...

Aqui fica o satélite do tecto das nuvens ás 18H UTC





Fonte:© meteogalicia


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2007 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Em Faro e Olhão já chove quando vinha do caminho de Faro para Olhão, reparei numa nuvem linda e preta que está neste momento a sueste de Olhão, só falta o bombardeamento  pena não tinha a máquina senão tinha tirado às 18 h30m ficou de noite aqui na zona


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

As próximas horas serão explosivas aí no Sul...
Espero que os estragos não sejam grandes, mas preparem as máquinas...queremos fotos e filmes


----------



## Hoobit (11 Set 2007 às 20:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Ontem fiz noite, e tive imensa pena de não ter tirado fotos ao que vi...Estava na zona da Taguspark em Oeiras e assisti ao longe a dois relâmpagos brutais ao longe....bem este tempo está mesmo estranho, mas o que assisti foi brutal...

Saudações


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Estremoz: A trovoada que passou pela cidade desloca-se na direcção oeste-noroeste, estando agora a cerca de 20/30 quilómetros daqui; tem descargas eléctricas quase contínua (à razão média de uma em cada três segundos).


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Set 2007 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Inacreditável. A luz tá só a falhar, clarões com uma cadência brutal, já chove... Até logo, vou à caça


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2007 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Por aqui, neste momento, chuva forte e vento mas sem trovoadas


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 20:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Previsão para hoje e amanhã:





Fonte: © tiemposevero


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 21:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem, dei uma voltinha de uma hora a ver se via alguma coisa, mas por estes lados nada. O céu foi ficando muito escuro a sul, mas não presencieia ctividade eléctrica na zona marcada com um circulo. Tal como ontem,a muita nebulosidade transportada pelo vento passou a norte, hoje passou por sul mas mais perto. 

Ironicamente é isso que permite que às trovoadas manterem-se fortes onde estão, pois as nuvens associadas ao downdraft, mais frias devido à precipitação, são afastadas para longe pelo shear. Se ficassem pela zona cortavam o "gás" ao upstream, enfraquecendo a trovoada. Aqui são obviamente inofensivas.







Na zona oriental de Lisboa o cenário é capaz de já ser outro.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Será que o interior Norte também terá alguma animação na Quinta...






Meteorograma de Bragança:


----------



## Seavoices (11 Set 2007 às 21:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Na zona oriental de Lisboa o cenário é capaz de já ser outro.



Em Odivelas (A norte da Cidade), começou a chover à coisa de 5 minutos e ouve-se os primeiros trovões e vêm-se os primeiros clarões a Sudeste deste ponto (Zona de Alcochete)

Parece que Lisboa vai ter festa!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Administradores do fórum acho que podem mudar o nome ao tópico para
Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-*17* Setembro 2007, senão reparem nisto...


----------



## Portin (11 Set 2007 às 21:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Seavoices disse:


> Em Odivelas começou a chover à coisa de 5 minutos e ouve-se os primeiros trovões e vêm-se os primeiros clarões.



Idem, em Linda-a-Velha, Oeiras. Mas é lá loooooooonge... Por enquanto.


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 21:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

trovoada próxima daqui


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 21:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Evolução :


----------



## Seavoices (11 Set 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Estou a fazer vídeos com a cadência de 10 minutos para teres uma perspectiva futura do que se está a passar

A intensidade está a aumentar bastante


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Primeira trovoada que ouvi agora. A ver se passa por aqui,mas desconfio que passará a norte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2007 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Aqui por São Miguel, nada de trovoadas. Sorte a vossa pessoal.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 22:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Ora bolas, perdi uma foto dos diabos. Vi que se estava a aproximar daqui e fui à procura dum local com vista para o rio/mar em muita luz. Estava a montar o tripé quando se deu uma descarga fabulosa que iluminou o mar, o rio e a costa da Caparica. 

Estive lá 10m à espera da seguinte, nada, já se estáva a afastar.


----------



## Seavoices (11 Set 2007 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Ora bolas, perdi uma foto dos diabos. Vi que se estava a aproximar daqui e fui à procura dum local com vista para o rio/mar em muita luz. Estava a montar o tripé quando se deu uma descarga fabulosa que iluminou o mar, o rio e a costa da Caparica.
> 
> Estive lá 10m à espera da seguinte, nada, já se estáva a afastar.



Acabou de dar uma trovoada BRUTAL a pouco mais de 1,5 Km de distância. O ricochete sonoro da trovoada ouviu-se durante perto de 45 segundos!

Quantos de vocês ouviram esta?


----------



## HotSpot (11 Set 2007 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Aqui nao para de trovojar, já vai uma hora.

Umas bem fortes e 2 mini-cortes de luz.


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 22:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Já tirei fotos e fiz alguns videos bem fixes.
Agora acalmou


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem, tou a ouvi-las de novo mais proximas, se calhar fui embora cedo demais, vou dar mais mais uma volta.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2007 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Segue a trovoada! Chuva moderada "a ratos"...


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 22:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*















espero que gostem


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 22:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



squidward disse:


> espero que gostem



Boa foto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Set 2007 às 22:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Foi-se! Deu para animar, mas não foi nada de especial, pelo menos aqui!

Temp: 18.9ºC


----------



## Portin (11 Set 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

E... acabou.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Set 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Brutal!!! 

Bem, aqui em Coruche foi um festival de teor algo perigoso entre as 20h e as 21h. Algo como eu nunca vi, porque a célula estava mesmo a passar aqui por cima. Relâmpagos a cairem simultaneamente bem perto de mim, que estava num dos pontos mais altos da vila, com uma cadência invulgar, e trovões que faziam estremecer tudo... Como chovia torrencialmente e cheguei a mesmo a temer ser atingido por um relâmpago não deu para tirar grandes fotos, mas a que se aproveitou mais foi esta:


----------



## CMPunk (11 Set 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Boas Pessoal!

Epah ainda nem meti as fotos que tirei ao fim da Tarde.
Estou bue ocupado, decidi criar um blog sobre Meteorologia, meti o Link aqui do Forum sem nao se importarem porque considero este Forum um máximo.

Ainda ando a mexer naquilo, mas podem visitar:
http://cmpunk24.blogs.sapo.pt/

Aqui chove moderadamente e faz trovoada, mas ela está longe daqui, ouve-se muito pouco mesmo.

Darei mais noticias.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*Faro está em alerta Amarelo devido ao mau tempo*

A possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva forte durante a próxima madrugada colocou o distrito de Faro em alerta amarelo. Grande parte da região do Sotavento já está, neste momento, debaixo de trovoada e aguaceiros moderados.
Ao que o barlavento.online apurou, os bombeiros voluntários de Vila Real de Santo António já estão de sobreaviso para a possibilidade de ocorrência de cheias na zona turística de Monte Gordo. 
Já na segunda-feira, ocorreram vários incêndios, inundações e queda de árvores em diferentes zonas do Alentejo, em consequência da trovoada, acompanhada de chuva. No passado dia 25 de Agosto, fortes chuvadas de Verão levaram a inundações em Monte Gordo e noutras localidades do Centro e Sotavento algarvio, que chegaram a provocar prejuízos.

Fonte: Barlavento

*Mau tempo: casas inundadas*

Dezassete inundações, quedas de árvores e dois incêndios no distrito de Portalegre foram algumas das consequências da trovada, acompanhada de chuva e vento forte, que atingiu a região hoje ao final da tarde, disse fonte dos bombeiros. 
Fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre adiantou à agência Lusa que o mau tempo fustigou a região, sobretudo os concelhos de Campo Maior e Sousel, tendo as ocorrências sido registadas entre as 18:00 e as 21:00. 
Na zona de Campo Maior ocorreram seis inundações em habitações e quatro quedas de árvores na via pública, adiantou a mesma fonte. No concelho de Sousel, segundo o CDOS de Portalegre, ocorreram oito inundações em habitações, uma queda de árvore e um aluimento de terra. De acordo com o CDOS, registaram-se ainda uma inundação em Monforte e duas em Alter do Chão, também em residências, dois incêndios de pequena dimensão, em Portalegre e Fronteira, e quedas de árvores nas zonas de Monforte, Fronteira e Alter do Chão. 
A zona de Évora também foi fustigada por uma forte chuvada ao final da tarde. De acordo com o CDOS de Évora, registaram-se apenas uma inundação e queda de árvores no concelho de Mora e uma queda de árvore na zona de Estremoz. 
Já na segunda-feira ocorreram vários incêndios, inundações e queda de árvores em diferentes zonas do Alentejo em consequência da trovoada, acompanhada de chuva.

Fonte: PortugalDiário


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*


----------



## squidward (11 Set 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*






























imagens retiradas dos videos que fiz


----------



## FSantos (11 Set 2007 às 23:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Viva,

Dêem uma vista de olhos aqui:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp

Nunca tinha visto semelhante. 

Estava mesmo concentrada.

Que sorte tiveram...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Set 2007 às 23:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem, isolando a actividade da célula que passou por aqui, é impressionante:






E parece que lá pra madrugada/manhã podemos mais visitas (pela rotação na direcção que as células do sul de Espanha têm):


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



squidward disse:


>



E pronto, agora podes passar mais um ano a queixares-te que nunca vai nada para aí 

Muito interessantes algumas dessas fotos, em especial estas três.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 00:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Bem, isolando a actividade da célula que passou por aqui, é impressionante:



Sem dúvida....  Ontem já tinha impressionado, esta hoje ainda consegue ser mais intensa.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*Aviso do INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA: Alerta laranja para esta noite no Algarve, entre as 00hoo e as 02h00: Precipitação muito forte (Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas).*


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2007 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

troveja outra vez


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (12 Set 2007 às 00:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Não sei se o monstro por cima do Algarve preenche todos os requisitos para uma Supercélula, mas se não o preencher, concerteza será por pouco...


----------



## CMPunk (12 Set 2007 às 00:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem já vi que as coisas vaum estar más por aqui.

Aqui chove pouco e quase não se ouve trovoadas nenhumas.

Em relação ao Alerta Laranja que o Im deu é um pouco preocupante.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 01:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Não sei se o monstro por cima do Algarve preenche todos os requisitos para uma Supercélula, mas se não o preencher, concerteza será por pouco...



Para já talvez apenas um pequeno/médio SCM, o do dia 25 impressionava mais, havia uma linha enorme de trovodas, um cluster de várias células. 







Mas já que falas de supercélula, esta situação neste momento é precisamente uma situação clássica em que se podem gerar supercélulas, pois as trovoadas neste momento desenvolvem-se muito perto do centro da depressão, e toda esta zona está com muita vorticidade, podendo uma célula adquirir um movimento de rotação autónomo da restante circulação e eventualmente gerar trombas marinhas ou mesmo tornados.

Se repararem no loop, vêm que as trovodas estão próximas do centro da circulação da depressão. 






Mas nós não temos muitos meios de detectar uima supercélula, com imagens de radar ou de satélite só de 30m em 30m, é muito dificil ou mesmo impossivel reconhecer uma supercélula e distinguir o comportamento tipico dela, em que esta parece que se separa e não segue a circulação da restante trovoada, mantendo-se quase estacionária, ou seguindo mesmo noutro sentido.


----------



## CMPunk (12 Set 2007 às 01:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

O Algarve voltou para Alerta Amarelo.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 05:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Começou a chover e a trovejar em Estremoz acerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## RMira (12 Set 2007 às 09:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Ontem à noite foi o festim em Setúbal 

Pena que a maquina estava em casa e eu num café...quando cheguei a casa (10h30) ainda fui pegar na máquina mas já não era o mesmo.

Agora em Vila Franca promete, ela vem aí...ela, a trovoada


----------



## Redfish (12 Set 2007 às 09:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Boas
A animação voltou em grande ao Algarve.
Durante a tarde a apresentação e á noite a partir da 21:00 horas foi sempre a abrir ...Ganda noite.
Vamos ver se continua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Uma bela foto que tirei ontem à noite da minha casa , até assustei fez o raio estalou o trovão, até a máquina ia caindo no chão  a cerca de 30 metros da minha casa


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 11:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> *Aviso do INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA: Alerta laranja para esta noite no Algarve, entre as 00hoo e as 02h00: Precipitação muito forte (Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas).*



Estranho esse alerta , aqui onde eu moro choveu torrencialmente durante 30 minutos (entre as 22h45m e as 23h20m) e com vento com rajadas fortes se fosse entre as 22 horas e as 00 horas eu compreendia o alerta mas sim não compreendo, o IM só lança o alerta laranja depois de ocorrer, os carros que andavam nessa altura na estrada 125 pararam devido à forte precipitação não se via um metro à frente eu mesmo parei na estrada, já no dia 25 de Agosto lançou-o depois de ocorrer inundações, o que vocês acham


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2007 às 13:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Boas!

Por volta da 1 da manhã, choveu moderadamente aqui no cartaxo. Inclusive um relâmpago mesmo aqui por cima....apanhei cá um cagaço


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*Instabilidade atmosférica de 11 de Setembro:*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ym9r_instabilidade-atmosferica-11-de-set_news"]Video Instabilidade atmosfÃ©rica (11 de Setembro de 2007) - Trovoadas, Raios, RelÃ¢mpagos, Alentejo, InundaÃ§Ãµes - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7egMcMD7GJteSkS4f&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7egMcMD7GJteSkS4f[/ame]


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 14:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

o festival começou e estas são bem fortes


----------



## CMPunk (12 Set 2007 às 15:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Tens Razao Alagarvio, eu estou aqui em casa e oixu, elas estão ai no Lado de Olhão porque se ouve ao longe mas perecebe-se que são muitos fortes. É pena não chover nada.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



algarvio1980 disse:


> o festival começou e estas são bem fortes





CMPunk disse:


> Tens Razao Alagarvio, eu estou aqui em casa e oixu, elas estão ai no Lado de Olhão porque se ouve ao longe mas perecebe-se que são muitos fortes. É pena não chover nada.




A posição desse nucleo há uma hora atrás (14:30)


----------



## CMPunk (12 Set 2007 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem já começa a chover aqui em Mata Lobos e já fax trovoada bem Forte.
Assim é que eu gosto. 

Deixo aqui uma imagem que tirei á pouco, está a vir um escuro bem grande lá dos lados de Norte ou Este.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 16:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

A Zona de São Brás de Alportel e Loulé deve ter tido um festival e chuva bastante, ouviam-se era umas trovoadas bastantes fortes, mas nada de chuva, visto que o núcleo era mais para o interior


----------



## redragon (12 Set 2007 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bem durante a noite entre as 4h e as 8h parecia que isto ia rebentar!!! Bastante cool!!!
No dia de hoje o sol ainda não apareceu e parece-me que com um pouco de sorte (vendo o radar) ainda possa a vir a ter festa por aqui.


----------



## redragon (12 Set 2007 às 16:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Já chove.


----------



## Redfish (12 Set 2007 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

A serra do Caldeirão esta imparavel esta semana.
Desde segunda que se têm verificado trovoadas bastante potentes, pricipalmente á tarde  com cortes de luz, raios espectaculares e mt chuva


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Estremoz: céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Temperatura de 23,3 ºC (menos 9 ºC que ontem por volta da mesma hora) e pressão atmosférica de 1016 hPa (mais alta que ontem).


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Reparem nesta curiosidade:

A mesma hora de ontem e hoje, quase uma fotocópia


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (12 Set 2007 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Surgiu uma célula muito interessante em Espanha... Vamos lá ver como se comporta:


----------



## Seavoices (12 Set 2007 às 17:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Parece-me que o desenvolvimento desta vez se está a deslocar um pouco mais para norte comparando com ontem!

Senão teremos uma grande festa, duas noites seguidas!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (12 Set 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

... e que desenvolvimento:


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Vamos lá ver o que sai daqui hoje... 





http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## CMPunk (12 Set 2007 às 18:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Vamos lá ver o que sai daqui hoje... ]



O que deve sair deve ser uma bela Festa no Norte , tambem não podemos ter tudo aqui no Algarve, mas é pena, porque aqui a Zona de Faro apanhou muito pouco o mau tempo.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



CMPunk disse:


> O que deve sair deve ser uma bela Festa no Norte , tambem não podemos ter tudo aqui no Algarve, mas é pena, porque aqui a Zona de Faro apanhou muito pouco o mau tempo.



Norte não, mas o centro sim. Penso que hoje Castelo Branco e talvez Guarda vejam alguma coisa, que ontem fugiu tudo para Portalegre.

Mas parece que se vão formar mais entre essa zona e mais cá para baixo.


*18:00*




http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif


----------



## Portin (12 Set 2007 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Norte não, mas o centro sim. Penso que hoje Castelo Branco e talvez Guarda vejam alguma coisa, que ontem fugiu tudo para Portalegre.




Alertas do IM alargados / renovados (precisamente Centro Norte - Guarda, Castelo Branco, Viseu, Coimbra):






(18h - 00h)

- Aguaceiros por vezes fortes;
- Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.


Por aqui, algumas nuvens, mas nada a assinalar.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2007 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Ontem durante a trovoada e chuva o comportamento da pressão:

20:20 1013
20:28 1014
20:58 1015
*21:12 1015
21:13 1017*
21:28 1016
21:58 1015
22:13 1014
22:28 1013

Num espaço de 2 horas a pressão subiu aos 1017 e voltou aos originais 1013 

E a subida de 2 hpa num minuto 

Pensava eu que nestas situações o comportamento fosse completamente inverso....uma descida e não uma subida

Podem ver o gráfico aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMOITAMO1&day=11&year=2007&month=9


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2007 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Voltei...chove forte e feio mas trovoada ainda nada.


----------



## ACalado (12 Set 2007 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

boas por fim parece que vou ter uma trovoada em condições, neste momento céu ameaçador e já se ouvem os primeiros trovoes  
temp 22.8ºc


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



HotSpot disse:


> Voltei...chove forte e feio mas trovoada ainda nada.



Já há trovoada


----------



## squidward (12 Set 2007 às 19:40)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Aqui já choveu bem, inclusive alguns pingos grandes. Trovoada nem vê-la.
Apenas trovejou 1 só vez em Santarém.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Redfish disse:


> A serra do Caldeirão esta imparavel esta semana.
> Desde segunda que se têm verificado trovoadas bastante potentes, pricipalmente á tarde  com cortes de luz, raios espectaculares e mt chuva




És um sortudo, e acho que vais ter mais passaram aki as nuvens a caminho daí e está preto nessa zona


----------



## Brigantia (12 Set 2007 às 19:47)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Que grande animação vai ter o Centro...
Preparem-se que está mesmo aí...

Satélite das 18H UTC





Fonte : © meteogalicia







http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

ODEMIRA (S. Teotónio): 24,8 mm de precipitação entre as 17h00 e as 18h00 dados do IM).


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 20:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*Às 19:00*







*Às 20:00*







As células de hoje deslocam-se muito lentamente.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



HotSpot disse:


> Ontem durante a trovoada e chuva o comportamento da pressão:
> 
> 20:20 1013
> 20:28 1014
> ...



Bastante curioso Hotspot !

Tal como há descidas da pressão na zona do updraft/correntes ascendentes, como se falou a quando das trovoadas de Trás-os-Montes, também há subidas de pressão associadas a trovoadas.
Ao fenónomo chama-se Mesoalta (mesohigh) e está associado com aquilo que falei ontem, com o ar que é arrefecido pela precipitação numa trovoada. Em trovoadas mais potentes como SCM's essa massa de ar mais frio por vezes desloca-se numa especie de frente fria de mesoescala.

Mas teria mais lógica ontem ou anteontem teres testemunhado essa subida de pressão do que hoje. A não ser... a não ser que afinal esta especie de frente que se aproximou nas ultimas horas de nós fosse alguma coisa desse género.


----------



## thunder-storm (12 Set 2007 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

boas...aqui por coimbra...alguns relâmpagos e alguns pingos...nada de especial....

mas aqui perto...deve ter chovido torrencialmente..a avaliar pelo radar do IM...quetinha por volta das 20:30...uma área bastante marcada a vermelho...o que corresponde a cerca de 100mm de precipitação por hora...


----------



## ACalado (13 Set 2007 às 01:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

boas por aqui esteve um temporal á antiga muita chuva descargas consecutivas  deixo aqui umas fotos do inicio da trovoada e um vídeo onde se vê um raiozito a cair ( vídeo de má qualidade puxem ate aos 45segundos  )
















[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2mzcTO6NTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Bom dia!!

Bem parece que o Algarve vai voltar a estar debaixo de fogo, se não me engano estão a vir mais células do Sul de Espanha para o Algarve.





Tenho cá para mim que esta instabilidade vai continuar ate Sábado, pelo menos é o que o IM preve.


----------



## Redfish (13 Set 2007 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Segundo o Correio da Manhã, na edição de hoje a trovoada dos ultimos dias , precisamente Segunda - Feira  causou um morto, tendo um homen de 27 anos  sido atingido por um raio.
O acidente ocorreu em Odelouca - Silves - Algarve


----------



## RMira (13 Set 2007 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

O IM já retirou os alertas no litoral, agora apenas o interior em alerta amarelo. Parece que para o litoral está a chegar ao fim esta jornada, o que vale é que ainda vai sobrando no interior e, claro, para os espanhóis que agora vão ter com que se entreter.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 15:35)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



mirones disse:


> O IM já retirou os alertas no litoral, agora apenas o interior em alerta amarelo. Parece que para o litoral está a chegar ao fim esta jornada, o que vale é que ainda vai sobrando no interior e, claro, para os espanhóis que agora vão ter com que se entreter.



É a minha opinião também. Isto hoje será dos espahois, e com alguma sorte talvez sobre uns restos para o interior. A sobrar, que chegue hoje a Bragança onde há bastantes comandos meteopt por m2, isto para ver se há mais fotos 

Não me posso queixar, no inicio disto não esperava trovoadas em Lisboa.


----------



## Redfish (13 Set 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Acho estranho o IM colocar retirar o alerta para o Algarve quando á cerca de duas horas atrás choveu brutalmente na zona serrana Algarvia (Salir-Alte- Messines) durante uma hora, até me apetece utilizar a expressão "até os cães bebiam de pé".
Certamente aquela chuvada causou estragos .

O Algarve não é só praia (consultem o mapa).


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Actividade no Alentejo e Algarve








E também a aproximar-se do distrito de Bragança e da Guarda


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2007 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Imagens animadas de Satélite


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Então Brigantinos, alguma novidade vinda de NE ? É só chuva ou também é trovoada ?


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> Imagens animadas de Satélite



Ontem era para comentar esse link do GranNevada, mas esqueci-me.
Essas imagens desse site são mesmo excepcionais, isto sim tem utilidade. Frames de 15m e atraso de 15m apenas. 

Mas é melhor nem me habituar a isto que não deve demorar muito tempo a ficarem indisponíveis ...


----------



## Fatica (13 Set 2007 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Então Brigantinos, alguma novidade vinda de NE ? É só chuva ou também é trovoada ?
> 
> É verdade, isto para estes lados já tem direito a barulho, vem muito escuro, por isso a coisa promete


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2007 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Trovejou um pouco esta tarde. Terá sido esta célula que agora está sul da cidade.

Também caíram algumas gotas, mas ainda deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



Fatica disse:


> É verdade, isto para estes lados já tem direito a barulho, vem muito escuro, por isso a coisa promete



Mais um membro de Bragança 
Bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Más de cien litros por metro cuadrado se han registrado en la ciudad desde que comenzara a llover en torno a las 8,30 horas, ha informado el gabinete de comunicación de la Ciudad. Según el parte meteorológico facilitado por el Instituto Nacional de Meteorología (www.inm.es) a mediodía de hoy la ciudad se encontraba en situación de alerta naranja, con una previsión de lluvias superior a los 40 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora. 

Este dato se ha visto superado con creces, hasta llegar a los 52 litros, siendo de 97 litros por metro cuadrado la cantidad de agua caída en la ciudad hasta que la tormenta comenzó a amainar, en torno a las 14.30 horas. 

Fonte:www.elfaroceutamelilla.com

Incrível mais de 100 mm em Ceuta e no site tem um vídeo de um tornado no porto de ceuta


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2007 às 19:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Más de cien litros por metro cuadrado se han registrado en la ciudad desde que comenzara a llover en torno a las 8,30 horas, ha informado el gabinete de comunicación de la Ciudad. Según el parte meteorológico facilitado por el Instituto Nacional de Meteorología (www.inm.es) a mediodía de hoy la ciudad se encontraba en situación de alerta naranja, con una previsión de lluvias superior a los 40 litros por metro cuadrado en una hora.
> 
> Este dato se ha visto superado con creces, hasta llegar a los 52 litros, siendo de 97 litros por metro cuadrado la cantidad de agua caída en la ciudad hasta que la tormenta comenzó a amainar, en torno a las 14.30 horas.
> 
> ...



100mm num dia já dá para provocar muitos estragos.
Muito interessante o vídeo da tromba de água.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

*19:00 *


----------



## CMPunk (13 Set 2007 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Pessoal acham que a Instabilidade dura até quando? Eu tenho cá para mim que dura até Sábado, pode não afectar aqui o Sul mas pode afectar o resto do Pais. É pena não ter havido nada aqui para os meus lados, não houve chuva nem trovoada, enfim tenhu de esperar.


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2007 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Eu infelizmente estive toda a tarde fora de Bragança e não sei muito bem o que se passou por lá, mas nada de muito significativo ao que parece. No percurso Quintanilha-Bragança ainda apanhei durante alguns Km a estrada extremamente molhada, em em Espanha apanhei chuva com gotas bem grossas.


----------



## Fatica (14 Set 2007 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

Eu moro a 10 minutos de Bragança, no sentido Bragança-Porto, mesmo no fundo da Serra de Nogueira e digo-vos que para aqueles lados choveu mesmo muito, sentia o carro preso de tanta água que havia na estrada e o meu guia era o carro que ía á minha frente


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 17:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Estremoz*: Notável descida da pressão atmosférica (1017 hPa) e crescimento de cumulonimbos dispersos.


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> *Estremoz*: Notável descida da pressão atmosférica (1017 hPa) e crescimento de cumulonimbos dispersos.



Afinal hoje ainda mexe qualquer coisita em Portugal...






http://www.sat24.nl/sat/sp_loop.gif?rnd=190002


----------



## mocha (14 Set 2007 às 18:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-13 Setembro 2007*

bem pessoal como deem de ter reparado, tive ausente do forum de ferias no algarve, e depois alentejo. 
na 2ª feira feira fui a Melides em busca do jantar, quando entro na vila e vejo o ceu carregadissimo, para o lado interior, no vale aquilo ate metia medo, pois é foi o maior cenario de temporal k ja assisti na vida,e deu mt bem pra perceber k de um momento pro outro td pode mudar.
mal entrei no supermercado, começou a trovejar tão forte, k disseram me mais tarde k o raio caiu numa habitação ali perto em vale de figueira apenas a 0.5 km da vila.
sucessão de varios trovões onde a luz foi abaixo varias vezes, e depois uma coisa incrivel, de um momento pro outro levantou se um vento k derrubou caixotes de lixo (grandes), postes, e arvores, não esquecendo a granizada k caiu, k a sra teve de fechar as grades do super, isto td por volta das 18.45 dia 10.
quando abrandou a tempestade, e levantaram as grades, nem queria acreditar na corrente de agua k vinha da parte de cima da vila impossibiltando nos de chegara te ao carro.
esperamos cerca de mais uns 10m e tentamos passar o "rio", agua gelada pelo meio da perna, k gelou me os pes de uma maneira k tive de massaja los, pois deixei de sentir os deditos, enfim de volta ao acampamento, o cenario era de ramos de arvores na estradam postes e caixotes lixo derrubados, e grandes lençois de agua e lama, enfim nada visto por os habitantes, imaginem a minha aventura, no sitio certo a hora certa, infelizmente sem o tlm pra registar o temporal


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Perseguindo um cumulonimbo esta tarde:

*Cumulonimbo visto a partir do cruzamento da EN 4 (17h50)*






*O mesmo cumulonimbo a partir de Vila Viçosa (18h05)*






*5 minutos mais tarde*






tendo-se dissipado por completo poucos minutos depois.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Às 18h20 era este o aspecto da linha do horizonte, em direcção ao nordeste alentejano (Fotografia tirada na EN 255, entre Vila Viçosa e Alandroal):*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

*Imagem do radar meteorológico (18h30):*






Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## redragon (14 Set 2007 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Aqui por Elvas já há trovoada e começou agora mesmo a chover...acho que vou ter um final de tarde de fazer inveja a muita gente...
vejam só o que vem ai pelos radares...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Últimas imagens de satélite:






Fonte: Sat24.nl


----------



## redragon (14 Set 2007 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Setembro de 2007*

Neste momento,chuva e vento forte. Trovoada cada vez mais intensa!!!!
LINDO!!!!!
A pressão caiu para os 1015


LINDO LINDO LINDO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2007 às 21:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Realmente isso tem estado com aspecto pujante ....

*19:00*







*20:30*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

http://imageshack.us]





A instabilidade tem vindo de nordeste para sudoeste será que a instabilidade ainda afectará o sotavento algarvio esta noite ou morre pelo caminho??


----------



## ALV72 (14 Set 2007 às 21:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Não sei se repararam, mas em Portalegre na ultima hora 21,7 lt M2 e a temperatura inferior 10º ás estações vizinhas


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Set 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Isto é estranho... pelo radar, devia estar aqui o céu a desabar... mas nada! Só alguns relâmpagos ao longe e nem pinga de chuva 
E a pressão tem estado a subir: dos 1021hpa para 1024hpa na última hora...
O vento que há pouco era intenso, abrandou. Será que ainda cá chega alguma coisa?


----------



## Minho (14 Set 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Isto é estranho... pelo radar, devia estar aqui o céu a desabar... mas nada! Só alguns relâmpagos ao longe e nem pinga de chuva
> E a pressão tem estado a subir: dos 1021hpa para 1024hpa na última hora...
> O vento que há pouco era intenso, abrandou. Será que ainda cá chega alguma coisa?



Nem uns clarões de vêem a Norte??


*Animação Satélite de Hoje* As nuvens parece que estão em efervescência


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2007 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Boas. Hoje foi mais um dia de azar, a trovoada (?) voltou a passar ao lado daqui. Durante o final da tarde ainda cairam umas gotas que mal deram para molhar o chão, mas a sul da cidade deve ter caido bem.

Foto onde se pode ver a Serra da Nogueira (a SW de Bragança) e cortinas de precipitação à direita (dificilmente visivel na foto)


----------



## spor (14 Set 2007 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Como já foi dito, isto aqui em Elvas foi impressionante. Não me lembro de ter visto nuvens tão escuras e tantos relâmpagos juntos. Houve momentos em que parecia que estava de dia. Quanto aos trovões, parecia um concerto.

Eu tirei algumas fotos e fiz alguns filmes, não são excelentes, mas dá para ficar com uma ideia. Os melhores relâmpagos ficaram na minha memória, pois apareciam sempre que a máquina não estava ligada...

Aqui vê-se as nuvens a chegar








Os filmes têm um tamanho entre os 4 e os 12 megas, alguém sabem onde é que devo fazer o upload para depois colocar aqui?


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2007 às 23:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Esse céu até mete medo 

Podes meter no conhecido Youtube, mas eu acho que fica com melhor qualidade no Dailymotion ou no Google Video.


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 00:33)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*



spor disse:


> Como já foi dito, isto aqui em Elvas foi impressionante. Não me lembro de ter visto nuvens tão escuras e tantos relâmpagos juntos. Houve momentos em que parecia que estava de dia. Quanto aos trovões, parecia um concerto.



Bem Spor... vieste parar ao forum por causa duma viagem à Riviera Maia e do Furacão Dean e agora já fazes excelentes registos em Elvas  

Olha, tem cuidado que isto vicia 

Já agora, aproveito a oportunidade para em nome do MeteoPT, publicamente te agradecer a divulgação do forum que tens feito em vários locais e que não nos passou despercebida. Obrigado.


----------



## spor (15 Set 2007 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Isto é fixe.

Este fórum passou a fazer parte da minha voltinha diária na internet.

Já consigo colocar os videos. Obrigado Fil.

Neste vemos a trovoada a chegar, ainda era de dia. Por acaso não filmei, mas do lado esquerdo está o sol a pôr-se.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zbod_1_travel"]Video 1 - inicio, da, trovoada - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/76wPFuCs46iG3l0Dj&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/76wPFuCs46iG3l0Dj[/ame]

Neste não apanhei muitos relâmpagos, mas vale pelo aspecto das nuvens.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zbsq_2_travel"]Video 2 - o, cÃ©u, bem, carregadinho... - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2eKH9tRnaMHLLl0FQ&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2eKH9tRnaMHLLl0FQ[/ame]

Neste apanhei um raio no início e alguns clarões. Mas reparem bem na cor das nuvens
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zby1_3_travel"]Video 3 - Trovoada, (continuaÃ§Ã£o) - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ZWfKSvxrZmV6Xl0IV&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/ZWfKSvxrZmV6Xl0IV[/ame]

Aqui aparece um raio bem definido, e no final vê-se a luz dos candeeiros da rua a ir abaixo.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zchh_4_travel"]Video 4 - trovoada, nocturna - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/y14vmLzl56ENml0Ud&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/y14vmLzl56ENml0Ud[/ame]

E por fim temos um vídeo em infra-vermelhos. Não sei se concordam comigo, mas parece que Elvas está a ser bombardeada.
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zcr8_5infra_travel"]Video 5-infra - Bombardeamento, em, Elvas - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/45dgb9hWXv5zvl0ZS&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/45dgb9hWXv5zvl0ZS[/ame]

E muito mais ficou por revelar, mas como sabem, nestas coisas a sorte tem de estar do nosso lado.

Não se esqueçam de ligar as colunas...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

*Trovoada no Alandroal (14.09.2007)*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zd8w_trovoada-no-alandroal-14092007_news"]Video Trovoada no Alandroal (14.09.2007) - trovoada, alandroal, 2007, alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/52gmY19kggWkHl1a8&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/52gmY19kggWkHl1a8[/ame]

*Sequência cronológica (Alandroal):*
18h30 – Aumento progressivo da nebulosidade (de Nordeste para Sueste);
19h40 – O céu toma um tom de amarelo – acastanhado;
19h55 – Grossas nuvens de base negra que parecem querer cair para o solo;
20h00 – Primeiros trovões e relâmpagos a Nordeste;
20h10 – Começa a chover de forma moderada; aumento da cadência de relâmpagos;
20h35 – Diminuição significativa da chuva e aumento considerável das descargas eléctricas ( 3 a 4 relâmpagos por cada 5 segundos);
20h45 – Partindo das nuvens, os relâmpagos dirigem-se em todas as direcções (como percorrendo o tronco e todos os ramos de uma árvore voltada ao contrário);
20h55 – Início da diminuição progressiva das descargas eléctricas;
21h30 – Últimos relâmpagos observados, no quadrante Sul.


----------



## Minho (15 Set 2007 às 14:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Muito bons os videos e as fotos que todos têm publicado. Obrigado. 

Mas realmente aquele céu em Elvas é mesmo estanho , são cores mesmo fora do comum próprias de grandes sistemas convectivos


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Set 2007 às 14:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Já chove com força e a trovoada está a aumentar de intensidade!!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 15:10)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

*Grande aumento de nebulosidade (Cumulonimbos) desde as 12h00 estendendo-se na orientação Barrancos/Mourão, Reguengos/Portel, ... em progressão para Oeste.*

Entre as 12h00 e 14h00 de hoje (imagens obtidas a partir do Alandroal):


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Set 2007 às 15:48)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Bem! Desta vez fomos atingidos em força. Um festival de raios a atingir a cidade com estrondosos trovões!!! Aqui fica a única foto que consegui de jeito, feita a partir de um vídeo.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Set 2007 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*






Agora é que é...


----------



## spor (15 Set 2007 às 16:29)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*

Aqui em Elvas está a aparecer uma grande massa de nuvens aparentemente a vir de sul. Mas não são tão escuras como as de ontem. Espero que desta vez não tragam trovoada quero ver o futebol em paz sem ser obrigado a desligar a televisão...


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Ando com azar, estive fechado num restaurante até às 15:30 para os lados de Cascais, quando saio qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo células espectaculares a Leste. Demorei 30m a chegar à máquina fotográfica, e elas já se estavam a dissipar quando cresceram a partir de certo ponto, pelo menos é o que me pareceu, mas talvez me tivesse aproximado demasiado e em Cascais estivesse a ver outras por detrá das que vejo daqui.










http://www.sat24.nl/sat/sp_loop.gif?rnd=590271


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Xi pá, elas dissipam-se em pouco tempo, mas aparecem outras nuvens noutro local a partir do nada em questão de minutos.
Tem power ao princípio mas depois não se aguentam nas canetas.

Esta era a norte daqui


----------



## ALV72 (15 Set 2007 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Isto aqui por Poiares também está ameçador, já se ouvem alguns trovões.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Imagem de Satélite às 17h30:






copyright © 2007 IM


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Outra perspectiva da evolução da situação:

Imagens de satélite animadas


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

A passar-me tudo ao lado, primeiro a leste e agora a norte, zona de Mafra, Malveira, Ericeira...


----------



## spor (15 Set 2007 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Onde é que vocês arranjam as imagens de satélite de Portugal?
Elas são actualizadas de quanto em quanto tempo?


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*



spor disse:


> Onde é que vocês arranjam as imagens de satélite de Portugal?
> Elas são actualizadas de quanto em quanto tempo?



Aqui:
http://www.sat24.nl/sat/sp_loop.gif?rnd=590271

Mas este site é recente, até há poucos dias não era assim. Este tem actualizações de 15m e um atraso de 15m tb +-


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Set 2007 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

Não tenho apanhado quase nada de jeito, mas parece-me que hoje estão a vir para cá. Vamos a ver:

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/msg/anim/msgview.php?lang=en


----------



## squidward (15 Set 2007 às 23:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*

hoje que houve animação aqui para os lados do Cartaxo, nao tive cá durante a tarde


----------



## spor (15 Set 2007 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-15 Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Aqui:
> http://www.sat24.nl/sat/sp_loop.gif?rnd=590271
> 
> Mas este site é recente, até há poucos dias não era assim. Este tem actualizações de 15m e um atraso de 15m tb +-


Obrigado Vince


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 09:26)

Então hoje vamos entrar em mais um dia de trovoadas,  que será o 7º dia de instabilidade.

Para hoje temos isto no GFS, o que como temos visto não quer dizer grande coisa quanto ao local onde elas depois na realidade conseguem disparar.













Para já tivemos alguma actividade (pouca) no distrito de Portalegre em deslocação para o distrito de Castelo Branco.





© Instituto de Meteorologia 





http://www.sat24.nl/sat/sp_loop.gif?rnd=590271


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 15:30)

*Alandroal: início da tarde*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zoqf_alandroal-16-de-setembro-de-2007_news"]Video Alandroal, 16 de Setembro de 2007 - Nebulosidade, Alentejo, Alandroal, Meteorologia, nuvens - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5WrMNqIaXRhPll52f&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5WrMNqIaXRhPll52f[/ame]​


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 15:44)

*Início da tarde: fotografias tiradas no caminho ALANDROAL / VILA VIÇOSA / BORBA / ESTREMOZ*

































[/LEFT]


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 16:24)

Hoje parece que é centro e norte. O colega Minho é capaz de ter tido alguma sorte, formou-se uma mesmo em cima de Melgaço embora na fase inicial e dirige-se para Espanha. Mas para a fotografia esta fase por vezes é a melhor, desde que não haja nuvens baixas, o que não parece ser o caso.












Aqui ao longo da manhã via-se que impossível embora na última hora parece que melhorou bastante, sente-se o ar bem mais abafado e a pressão tem vindo a baixar desde o meio dia. Mas para já não se vislumbra nada no satélite.


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2007 às 17:14)

Finalmente boas noticias para a zona distrital do Porto, o INM pos em alerta amarelo devido a trovoadas e a precipitaçao forte que pode ser de granizo em algumas zonas.....


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2007 às 17:19)

Confirmo as trovoadas aqui para estas bandas.
Há quase duas horas que está trovoada com aguaceiros fracos...
Antes desta trovoada começar registava 29ºC, neste momento 20,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2007 às 17:21)

Segundo o Radar IM chove em Chaves!

Por aqui:

26.0ºC
Céu limpo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2007 às 17:44)

RADAR:


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 18:01)

*Imagem de satélite às 17h00:*




copyright © 2005 EUMETSAT/IM


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 18:19)

*O Norte e Centro que se cuidem hoje:*

Imagens animadas de satélite

*Radar Meteorológico de Coruche* 












Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Brigantia (16 Set 2007 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-14 Setembro 2007*



Fil disse:


> Boas. Hoje foi mais um dia de azar, a trovoada (?) voltou a passar ao lado daqui. Durante o final da tarde ainda cairam umas gotas que mal deram para molhar o chão, mas a sul da cidade deve ter caido bem.



Boas, apesar de um pouco desfasado no tempo, quero apenas deixar aqui o registo que na Quinta (dia 13) a trovoada foi brutal na Zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros. Entre o Alto de Rossas e Macedo o IP4 parecia um ribeiro...a circulação fazia-se com muita dificuldade...
Bragança apenas teve direito a uma pequena amostra do que se passou aqui ao lado!!


----------



## filipept (16 Set 2007 às 19:06)

E ao 7º dia de instabilidade eis que a trovoada chegou. Para já ouve-se trovões mais ao longe mas isto promete.
Estava a ver que com toda esta instabilidade não ia apanhar nada 

P.S: Segundo a TSF há inundações em Leiria.


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 19:08)

No centro do país o pior já parece ter passado:


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2007 às 19:12)

Só agora parou a chuva, mas parece que não tarda vem aí mais... trovoada é que desapareceu...


----------



## Brigantia (16 Set 2007 às 19:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Segundo o Radar IM chove em Chaves!
> 
> Por aqui:
> 
> ...



A essa hora estava nessa zona e chovia um pouco...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2007 às 19:50)

Brigantia disse:


> A essa hora estava nessa zona e chovia um pouco...



Grande maluco, fazer as curvas todas da N 103! Pois era o que indicava o radar! E trovoada havia?


----------



## Brigantia (16 Set 2007 às 19:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande maluco, fazer as curvas todas da N 103! Pois era o que indicava o radar! E trovoada havia?



Apenas algumas descargas nas zonas de Valpaços e Mirandela...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 20:51)

Ainda pensei que viesse algo aí... mas era completamente inocente.

*Margem Sul*






Mesmo no centro e norte do país está tudo a dissipar-se:

*19:00*


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2007 às 20:59)

mais um festival de relampagos a leste/nordeste do Cartaxo


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 21:16)

Impressionante cumulonimbo formado perto de Mora / Avis: a partir de Estremoz é possível ver relâmpagos quase sempre consecutivos desde as 20h00. Com os clarões é possível observar a formação de um gigantesco "cogumelo".






copyright © 2006 IM


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 21:20)

É a mesma tempestade que observo a partir de Estremoz.



squidward disse:


> mais um festival de relampagos a leste/nordeste do Cartaxo


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 21:33)

Gerofil disse:


> Impressionante cumulonimbo formado perto de Mora / Avis: a partir de Estremoz é possível ver relâmpagos quase sempre consecutivos desde as 20h00. Com os clarões é possível observar a formação de um gigantesco "cogumelo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deu-he forte, muito localizada e solitária.





http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif



*
Esta tarde em Leiria:*



> *Chuva intensa no concelho de Leiria*
> *Algumas casas atingidas, mas não há feridos*
> A chuva intensa que caiu esta tarde na cidade de Leiria provocou inundações em casas, lojas e fábricas, com especial incidência no centro histórico, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Municipais.
> 
> ...


(c) Fonte: Portugal Diário


----------



## rufer (16 Set 2007 às 21:45)

Também estou a seguir essa tempestade mas a norte na zona de abrantes. É impressionante. São relâmpagos consecutivos e espectaculares. Será que vem nesta direcção?


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2007 às 22:03)

tambem assisti, mas foi rapidamente para norte n consegui ver mais nada


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 22:07)

Não; esta tempestade está a seguir para Nordeste. Continua o festival de relâmpagos a cerca de 30 / 40 Km a Noroeste de Estremoz.
Penso que vai começar a entrar em fase de dissipação dentro de pouco tempo (30 minutos, uma hora no máximo, talvez).



rufer disse:


> Também estou a seguir essa tempestade mas a norte na zona de abrantes. É impressionante. São relâmpagos consecutivos e espectaculares. Será que vem nesta direcção?


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 22:35)

Uma análise das últimas imagens de radar levam-me a supor que *a tempestade desta noite no Alto Alentejo ter-se-á começado a formar-se nas imediações de MORA*; tanto quando parece a informação transmitida pelo radar de Coruche, o "núcleo" (mancha vermelha) ter-se-á deslocado para *Noroeste*, aproximando-se de *Coruche*, embora a nebulosidade periférica se tenha extendido na direcção *Nordeste*.


----------



## squidward (16 Set 2007 às 23:11)

começou agora a chover, fazem alguns relampagos para o lado da serra do Montejunto. vamos la ver.


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2007 às 23:26)

squidward disse:


> começou agora a chover, fazem alguns relampagos para o lado da serra do Montejunto. vamos la ver.



Há novas a formarem-se, mas estas imagens tem quase uma hora, ainda não dá para perceber se continuam a desenvolver-se ou não... mas aparentemente sim.







http://www.meteoam.it/satelliti/nefo/nefomedi.gif
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2007 às 23:51)

Pois parece que o dia foi de grande instabilidade a ver pelas trovoadas que ocorreram durante o dia:


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2007 às 00:18)

bela sessão de relampagos neste momento, e alguns ouvem-se bem.
Já tirei umas fotos e filmei tambem


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2007 às 00:21)

começou a chover outra vez.


----------



## storm (17 Set 2007 às 08:50)

Ontem por volta das 00:00/00:10 por aqui começou a trovejar bem forte e ouve uma altura que começou a chover com uma intensidade tal que parecia que a casa vinha abaixo.
A 00:30 a trovoada começou a afastar-se e desapareceu misteriosamente.
No sábado a tarde pelas 18:00 estava na fazenda e começou a trovejar também com bastante intensidade (parecia um bombardeamento )

Ps: +1 meteolouco


----------



## squidward (17 Set 2007 às 15:50)

ha pouco ainda pingou bem forte.
Hoje ja n ha trovoadas?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2007 às 15:57)

Por aqui nada! 
Céu pouco nublado com 29.1ºC... Na TVE disseram que apartir de quinta volta o calor!

*O meu blog:* http://www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com/


----------



## HotSpot (17 Set 2007 às 20:22)

Dados da Estação de Abrantes sobre o episodio de precipitação no dia 16 à tarde:

- 32,0 mm numa hora

- Max 2,8 mm /min , ou seja, no periodo de precipitação mais forte *168 mm/hora* 

- Foi o dia com mais precipitação do ano 32,8 mm e foi quase tudo numa hora...

- Registou neste periodo uma rajada de aprox. 60km/hora

- Em 20 minutos a pressão chegou a subir 2,3 hpa ...

Pronto...imaginem a loucura que foi.


----------



## thunder-storm (17 Set 2007 às 20:44)

thunderstorm disse:


> Ontem por volta das 00:00/00:10 por aqui começou a trovejar bem forte e ouve uma altura que começou a chover com uma intensidade tal que parecia que a casa vinha abaixo.
> A 00:30 a trovoada começou a afastar-se e desapareceu misteriosamente.
> No sábado a tarde pelas 18:00 estava na fazenda e começou a trovejar também com bastante intensidade (parecia um bombardeamento )
> 
> Ps: +1 meteolouco



caro colega..sê bem vindo...parece que somos meio siameses 

em relação ao tópico:

por Coimbra durante esta semana de instabilidade...nada de significativo a assinalar....2 ou 3 aguaceiros nesta semana mas de fraca intensidade e curta duração....este fim de semana viram-se algumas trovoadas...mas ao longe...

aqui perto....em Montemor-o-Velho...aparentemente houve um tornado....quando puder ler a noticia...colocarei aqui o seu conteudo...


----------



## Brigantia (17 Set 2007 às 22:25)

thunderstorm disse:


> Ontem por volta das 00:00/00:10 por aqui começou a trovejar bem forte e ouve uma altura que começou a chover com uma intensidade tal que parecia que a casa vinha abaixo.
> A 00:30 a trovoada começou a afastar-se e desapareceu misteriosamente.
> No sábado a tarde pelas 18:00 estava na fazenda e começou a trovejar também com bastante intensidade (parecia um bombardeamento )
> 
> Ps: +1 meteolouco



Bem vindo ao fórum.
Partilha connosco a tua paixão pela meteo.

Se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações.
http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/apresentacoes-121-43.html#post41185


----------

